# New Tv



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Well spent a good year on the road with our 2006 26RS with a 02 F150 Supercrew TV. It is apparent that our TV won't get us over any big hills, looking at going to SC this summer or to the Rockies. Mind you, I installed a K&N 770 system, put two pillar gauges in for oil pressure and tranny temp, it climbed up to 230 once pulling it out of Albany NY back to Canada, just don't think it could manage the hills of Pennsylvania So, been looking around and am jumping between a couple of them, I would appreciate everyone's thoughts here.

1. 1999 F250 crew cab7.3 L diesel - only 50000 miles on it
2. 2005 F250 5.4 L extended cab
3. 2006 F150 5.4 L

I note the increase in hp for the 05 250 but am wondering about the weight of the TV eating up any advantage there. I read that the 7.3 is obviously stronger than the 6.0 L diesel with fewer headaches. I note the F150 5.4 L with more hp, but still sitting on a 1/2 ton frame, although I have never had any problems with the push/pull sensation on our current TV. So again I am rather schizophrenic over this and find myself bouncing around a bit so I would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm no expert, by any means, but you have listed 3 different kinds of trucks...diesel 3/4 ton, crew cab; 3/4 ton gasser, extended cab; 3/4 ton (I'm assuming single cab).

What kind of room do you need in the TV? I had to have the crew cab. I needed plenty of room for the grandkids.

The two gassers are much newer, but the diesel is low-mileage, too. How's the body on the 99? I just purchased an 01 but the body looks brand new.

I never had a diesel before, but I'm telling you, I LIKE IT!

Mark


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I'm no expert, by any means, but you have listed 3 different kinds of trucks...diesel 3/4 ton, crew cab; 3/4 ton gasser, extended cab; 3/4 ton (I'm assuming single cab).
> 
> What kind of room do you need in the TV? I had to have the crew cab. I needed plenty of room for the grandkids.
> 
> ...


I prefer a supercrew for myself the DW and kids X2, 3/4 ton is extended, so bench seats in rear with suicide doors (I believe) the 99 is in really good shape no rust that I can see. what kind of mpg do you get?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm also looking to upgrade the TV in the spring. How much are they asking for the 99 f250 diesel? James


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Diesel if you can afford the extra bucks and crew cab over extend cab. The kids will keep getting bigger.

If you get lucky, you also find a vehicle with a DVD player. Keeps the kids busy on the longer rides, actually shorter ones too







Really works well when Dad is talking to someone and their sitting in the truck waiting...lol

John


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I would stay away from any of the F250s with the 5.4l engine. It's adequate for the F150 but in the F250 it's just not enough if your going to tow very much. The 99 with the 7.3 sounds like the best tow vehicle. Do some checking at ford-trucks.com to see what you should look for on that year engine. From all I read when shopping for trucks the Powerstroke 7.3 is a well regarded engine.

You don't say which engine your current truck has but if it's the 4.6 you will notice a very big difference going to another F150 with the 5.4. If you've got the 5.4 already you won't notice much difference between the older 2-valve head design and the newer 3-valve one. It's too bad Ford hasn't given the F150 the 6 speed automatic from the Expedition because the reviews I've read say the extra 2 gears make a huge difference in towing capability.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

[

Camping Canuks

quote name='camping canuks' date='Jan 5 2008, 11:18 AM' post='266586']

I note the increase in hp for the 05 250 but am wondering about the weight of the TV eating up any advantage there. 
[/quote]

This was the delema I anticipated when reviewing an up grade. I went from a 5.3 1500 extra cab to the diesel crew cab and do not regret that change. I think you will find the F250 willl handle the weight better and run at the higher powers levels better but you won't feel the difference in performace for all that change you are going to make. The 7.3 diesel will do all you need it to do but it is an older diesel so it will be noisey. If you can live with that then it will be a good choice for you.

Good luck


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

MJRey said:


> I would stay away from any of the F250s with the 5.4l engine. It's adequate for the F150 but in the F250 it's just not enough if your going to tow very much. The 99 with the 7.3 sounds like the best tow vehicle. Do some checking at ford-trucks.com to see what you should look for on that year engine. From all I read when shopping for trucks the Powerstroke 7.3 is a well regarded engine.
> 
> You don't say which engine your current truck has but if it's the 4.6 you will notice a very big difference going to another F150 with the 5.4. If you've got the 5.4 already you won't notice much difference between the older 2-valve head design and the newer 3-valve one. It's too bad Ford hasn't given the F150 the 6 speed automatic from the Expedition because the reviews I've read say the extra 2 gears make a huge difference in towing capability.


Sorry for got to mention that I am currently running a 4.6 L, like I said good on the flats but dont think it would carry us to South Carolina this year.,,


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm also looking to upgrade the TV in the spring. How much are they asking for the 99 f250 diesel? James


James

I can say the 99 F250 around here are going for about $23,000 Cdn. Most of them typically have around 114,000 km's


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> I'm also looking to upgrade the TV in the spring. How much are they asking for the 99 f250 diesel? James


James

I can say the 99 F250 around here are going for about $23,000 Cdn. Most of them typically have around 114,000 km's
[/quote]
When we were in VA and WVA in October I looked at a few 99-02 F250/F350s crew 4x4 with between 135,000 and 180,000 miles for $10,000 to $16,000 USD. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...&cardist=88 .James


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

id go with the diesel. i got an 05 f 350 dually and i dont even notice that i have a trailer on.also with the kms on it you still have the power train warranty ( up to 160000). also my work truck has the 7.4 engine and its also a 99 and it has never had a problem. just stay up on the oil changes if you buy the diesel


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Since you've got the 4.6 there will be a big improvement if you got another Supercrew with the 5.4. The 4.6 is a nice motor but it's peak torque is at a much higher rpm than the 5.4. Before we got the Expedition I'm in the process of selling we had one with the 4.6 and it had to work much harder to get the job done. We actually got better mileage and much better towing ability with the bigger motor.

I think you could get by pretty well with a 5.4L F150 Supercrew but the F250 with the diesel would handle your trailer with ease and probably get better mileage as well. Around here it seems like the older F250/350s with the 7.3L engine are getting harder to find since people are buying the older ones to avoid the problem plauged 6.0L engine in the 03 to 07 model years.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Since you've got the 4.6 there will be a big improvement if you got another Supercrew with the 5.4. The 4.6 is a nice motor but it's peak torque is at a much higher rpm than the 5.4. Before we got the Expedition I'm in the process of selling we had one with the 4.6 and it had to work much harder to get the job done. We actually got better mileage and much better towing ability with the bigger motor.
> 
> I think you could get by pretty well with a 5.4L F150 Supercrew but the F250 with the diesel would handle your trailer with ease and probably get better mileage as well. Around here it seems like the older F250/350s with the 7.3L engine are getting harder to find since people are buying the older ones to avoid the problem plauged 6.0L engine in the 03 to 07 model years.


Thanks MJRey and everyone, our gas mileage this year, under tow, sat just under 11 mpg


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

In my opinion the 7.3L is the way to go. If you can find one with only 50K on it you are very fortunate. There are many folks looking for the 7.3L's and they are getting harder to find. Especially if under 100K. The 7.3L is a great motor and the are many folks running them full time, pulling loads and have over 350K on them. Now having said that, there are some differences in the 1999 year. The early 99 models have a few differences from the 99.5 models. I would suggest fing out if the one you are looking at is an early 99 model or a 99.5 model. Both are still good but there are a few differences. YOu will get better towing MPG with the diesel and will have the truck alot longer. A great place to find info on the trucks you are looking at is at:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum31/

a few suggestions:

find out if it is a 1999 or a 1999.5
have your local ford dealer pull up an Oasis report on the VIN # to see what is on record as far as Ford is concerned
check out http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum31/ for info on the model you found

If you can, take some pics and post some detailed info on this truck and we can help you out on some of the details.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

If it where me I would go with the 7.3. It will out pull, out last, and get better MPG than the other trucks you are looking at. As the family grows you will be glad to have the room of the crew cab. Plus down the road if you start thinking about up grading you TT you won't be one of the folks asking can I tow this TT


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Rich in CO said:


> If it where me I would go with the 7.3. It will out pull, out last, and get better MPG than the other trucks you are looking at. As the family grows you will be glad to have the room of the crew cab. Plus down the road if you start thinking about up grading you TT you won't be one of the folks asking can I tow this TT


How's it going Rich? Haven't run into you in a while?

Any new diesel mods for Christmas?


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Hey WB every thing is going good nothing, no new mods for Christmas. I did have some mad $$ saved up but could not really think of any must do mods. I was thinking and Air Dog / Fass for the fuel system or doing some outside mods like a leveling kit, and new wheels? but nothing jumped at me which was a good thing my lab broke his jaw over the Holidays and the vet bills spent my fun money quickly.

Over the summer I did get my ATS housing, CCK, and tranny cololer in, so far I'm liking where I have the truck set up but you know PMS will set in some time down the road.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Rich in CO said:


> Hey WB every thing is going good nothing, no new mods for Christmas. I did have some mad $$ saved up but could not really think of any must do mods. I was thinking and Air Dog / Fass for the fuel system or doing some outside mods like a leveling kit, and new wheels? but nothing jumped at me which was a good thing my lab broke his jaw over the Holidays and the vet bills spent my fun money quickly.
> 
> Over the summer I did get my ATS housing, CCK, and tranny cololer in, so far I'm liking where I have the truck set up but you know PMS will set in some time down the road.


Sorry about your Lab, I have 3 dogs and know the vet bill situation all too well. I was thinking about changing my brake pads and rotors soon before the camping season starts. Was looking at the cryoed rotors & hawk brake pads. Lots of positive feedback on them. Have you ever had to change yours yet?

Rich


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know if this is on your radar but bear in mind that the brand new F150 is due in June of 2008. The new Dodge Ram is due around the same timeframe. Both trucks will officially revealed during the Detroit Auto Show here in a few weeks - Jan. 19-27.

-CC


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I don't know if this is on your radar but bear in mind that the brand new F150 is due in June of 2008. The new Dodge Ram is due around the same timeframe. Both trucks will officially revealed during the Detroit Auto Show here in a few weeks - Jan. 19-27.
> 
> -CC


Yes it would be interesting to see what is coming out, I am in no hurry to get a new TV as the earliest I will be pulling is in May/08 So no real such, just want to have my mind made up before the time. I appreciate everyone's opinions


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I did my brake about 2 years ago, and I'm kicking my self for not up grading my rotors & pads the cost is really close to doing a stock job I needed my brakes done quickly and ended up having the local brake shop do the job. Every thing has been working great so far with stock rotors & ceramic pads. After I did the brakes I heard a lot of folks saying ceramic pads sucked for towing (brake fad) but I have been happy, but then again I use my exhaust brake while going down hill? and the pad on the flats or runing empty? So I don't know.

But when it's time for a break job I'm going to put slotted rotors up front for sure & hawk pads on all 4's and might even do rotors on all 4.


----------

